# LHM - Land and Homes Group



## System (10 February 2012)

MOV Corporation Limited was formerly known as Moore Australasia (Holdings) Limited.


----------



## System (1 February 2016)

On February 1st, 2016, MOV Corporation Limited (MOV) changed its name and ASX code to Land and Homes Group Limited (LHM).


----------

